# Meateaters May T-Down Entry



## meateater (Jun 14, 2010)

First off I would like to thank ChefRob and Caveman for the judges choice and everyone else that submitted a entry, you all rock. Now here's my submission and all the steps. I enjoyed eating this as well as making it.
Homemade pizza dough with shrimp on pesto sauce, homemade chicken thigh habanero sauce meatballs on alfredo sauce and sliced pork tenderloin on marinara sauce. The other goodies are mushrooms, bell peppers, olives, roasted garlic bulbs, and pepperoncini and sweet yellow peppers stuffed with sheeps milk cheese. I then topped it with smoked mozzerella and parmesan cheese. The meatballs I made from boneless thighs that I ground myself and added my habanero sauce and panko bread crumbs.The pork tenderloin I used my trusty wet rub and let it sit overnight. I used the same rub on the shrimp but added dried thyme, dill, and rosemary and ran it through the coffee grinder for a finer rub., added some red wine vinegar and tarragon vinegar and evoo. They only sat for one hour before hitting the smoker. I smoked all the meats with hickory, then pulled the shrimp and smoked the rest with a kiss of mesquite. After I assembled the pizza it went back on the smoker with apple,cherry, and maple chip mix.


----------



## miamirick (Jun 14, 2010)

looks awesome whats your delivery zone?

send a to go menu please


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 14, 2010)

I would also like to request a to-go order ... that was a delicious looking pie!


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 14, 2010)

Thumbs way up on that one


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 14, 2010)

That is an awesome lookin' Pizza!! One day I will try to replicate it and see for myself what I am missing out on. Great Job!!


----------



## rdknb (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats and it looks great


----------



## chefrob (Jun 14, 2010)

nice job and from the voter's poll i'm not the only who thinks so........


----------



## walle (Jun 14, 2010)

Good job, Meateater!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 14, 2010)

Now I jut might move closer to you if those pies were delivered. Heck I would even go pick that one up. Meateater you did a fabulous job on that pizza. SSSSSHHHHHhhhhh I voted for you.

sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh. They'll all be saying it


----------



## caveman (Jun 15, 2010)

You know, you were killing me with that entry Meateater.  When the entries were first posted, I thought, OMG.  People won't even see my entry.  Hell, I couldn't find my own entry because I kept scrolling back up to your entry.  This recipe is definitely going in my to do book as I bet it was as good as it looks.  Congrat's on the entry, congrat's on runner-up & Thanks for your entry & post.  That, by far, is the most incredible looking pizza I have EVER seen.  Ever.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome Pizza... Looks like it is Delicious...  So Do You Deliver?


----------



## meateater (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone, there were some awesome looking dishes this time. I kept thinking about a buffet with all of them.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 15, 2010)

I was just tellin' Walle that I gotta try baking in my smoker.  That pie looks awesome!  Smoked ingredients on a smoked product -- is this heaven, or Iowa?  Congrats on the judges choice award!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jun 15, 2010)

That looks just totally awesome! Great Job!

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------

